# Rumba - Red Silver Colourpoint with white Siberian - 6 months



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Rumba - Red Silver Colourpoint with white Siberian - 6 months
This beautiful boy was very shy when he came in but is coming around lovely .
He will need a quiet home with no small children or someone experienced enough to give him time to shine
Neutered/microchipped . He has had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time. He has lived with other cats and kittens










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team:


----------

